# How to keep "Buddy" warm?



## xeternalblossomx (Feb 14, 2014)

Hello,
i am new to this forum, and to pigeons lol. i explained a bit about this pigeon i found in a previous post. he is living at a local bus station, and mainly stays inside. There is access to the outside through a gigantic hole in the ceiling, but have never seen him outside, or roosting with the other pigeons.

It has been very cold this winter, here in New England. I am worried that my pigeon friend, who I named "Buddy" is going to freeze! Because of the hole in the ceiling, it is very cold in the station. What can I do? I was thinking of bringing a little cardboard box, and putting a warm scarf or something in it for him....so he can have like a little bed. Does anyone have any suggestions? He doesn't snuggle up with the others, so I worry about him/her. 

I dont really have anywhere to put the box, and the one good spot I can put it, is on top of the inspectors office where he hangs out lol. I noticed there is some lights above there....that smart little bastard must be using the light for warmth. But I know they get shut off at night. In order to get it up there, I would have to throw it and hope it lands in the upright position lol.

This stupid bird lol, he has grown on me, I worry about him all weekend. I constantly am thinking of ways to make his life a little more comfy. He knows who I am and flies right up to me, its so cute. He doesnt hang out with any of the other pigeons for whatever reason, I guess he is a loner. I wish I could take him home with me honestly! But how do you prevent them from pooping all over the house? Well thank god for this forum! Thanks everyone!
-Aiyana


BTW- What is the lowest temp. a pigeon can withstand?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi Aiyana,
Pigeons can endure upto -60-67 degree C if they stay dry.

If your Buddy is a feral then he may not take the box readily cuz lone pigeons love to roost on perches at night. But you can give it a try.

I sounds like you love him so much. If you want you can take him home. You can give him a big cage with perches to stay in,letting him out indoors twice daily in mornings and evenings. For that time you can put diapers on him to keep your house clean.

But why take freedom away from a free bird? If you have interest in pigeons you can adopt one or buy a domesticated one!


----------



## xeternalblossomx (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanx for your reply,
And yes, here and there I have thought about taking him home. But I know it would not be right. I dont know the first thing about taking care of birds. Maybe in the future when I get my own place, and have a nice big area to devote to them, I could get a domesticated bird. 
Until then, I will try and make Buddy's wild life a little bit better lol. And, -60-67C????? That has to be wrong? Do you mean Fahrenheit? Even for F, -60 is EXTREMELY COLD. Here I am worried about him in 15 degree weather. Geez!


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

If there are pipes in the building hopefully it doesnt gobelow freezing inside. As far as bird care.......you are learning here.........


----------

